# Will your wife mow?



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

I'm curious to find out how many of our wives will mow? Does your wife work in the yard? Does she enjoy it? What will she help with? Mow, trim, bl.... use the leaf blower?

I'll go first. My wife will not mow with the manual reel mower which makes the front yard, side yard, and hell strip mowing all mine. She likes to mow the back yard using the Honda rotary and now is pushing for me to reno the back to something similar to the front which I am going to use to my advantage. Don't fight momentum when it is going your way, right?

Leaf blower usage is her thing. She loves it. She uses the Stihl handheld blower easily every day oftentimes multiple times.

She does not like using the hedge trimmer or string trimmer at all.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Mine has said that she would, but understands I am A. picky about mowing and B. most importantly understands I actually enjoy it and often use it to relax and escape the goings on of life.


----------



## Getting Fat (Dec 31, 2019)

how many of our wives will mow? not mine
Does your wife work in the yard? gardens and trees. Mostly just gardens.
Does she enjoy it? yes, very much so
What will she help with? gardens - planting, weeding, pruning. Gardens are her domain.
Mow, trim, bl.... use the leaf blower? no. If it needs to be turned on, she's unlikely to be touching it.

I have 2 young kids, most of the time only one of us can be working in the yard at a time. Usually, I'd rather it be me. So, the above works for us.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Got home and my wife was mowing. I bitch and moan a little about swirl marks and the such but secretly I was glad. It was hot!!!

She and my son trim (which I hate) and she also uses the leaf blower.

When she mowed yesterday at 3.5" then realized it didn't look cut she dropped it to 3" and mowed again in the opposite direction. Calls me crazy when I do it but she finally understands.

I could get use to this.


----------



## A3M0N (Mar 17, 2021)

I'm sick right now, so my wife got out and mowed about half the yard yesterday afternoon. I also have several week long trips for work during Summer time, if she's not with me sometimes she'll mow while I'm gone.


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

Years ago I asked my first wife if she would mow the back lawn for me. She agreed and I happened to go into the kitchen after she'd been out there a while. I Looked out the window and there she was marching back & forth behind the mower not realizing she never engaged the mower blade. I never asked again.


----------



## arrigetch peaks (Mar 27, 2019)

When I use to work 6 weeks on 2 weeks off remotely. She would mow the lawn while I was working. When I returned the lawn needed to be mowed 1 week prior to my arrival. During winter my driveway and porch looked just shy of a Shackleton expedition.


----------



## Retromower (Jan 28, 2021)

Lust4Lawn said:


> I'm curious to find out how many of our wives will mow? Does your wife work in the yard? Does she enjoy it? What will she help with? Mow, trim, bl.... use the leaf blower?
> 
> I'll go first. My wife will not mow with the manual reel mower which makes the front yard, side yard, and hell strip mowing all mine. She likes to mow the back yard using the Honda rotary and now is pushing for me to reno the back to something similar to the front which I am going to use to my advantage. Don't fight momentum when it is going your way, right?
> 
> ...


My wife will do some weeding every now and then. She doesnt use the mower, trimmer or blower though. She especially wouldnt use the trimmer, that thing scares her.
For the most part though, the yard and caring for it is her domain. She and I have a good thing going: lawn care, snow removal and vehicle maintenance is my thing; cooking and baking is her thing.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

My wife @touchofgrass has mowed the lawn before when we had a rotary mower. She would mow when I was deployed to Iraq and then again when I was driving OTR and was only home on weekends, so she would mow the lawn before I got home so I wouldn't have to since my time at home was limited. I think she would mow now if I needed her to but she has never used the Baroness so that would take some learning. I'm sure she could do it with some practice though. She does help a great deal with any other projects we have around the house and helped build our shed in the backyard earlier this year. She also helped with the sand topdressing last weekend. It's great to have a helping hand around the house and I'm glad I have her!!!!!


----------



## touchofgrass (Feb 17, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> She does help a great deal with any other projects we have around the house and helped build our shed in the backyard earlier this year. She also helped with the sand topdressing last weekend. It's great to have a helping hand around the house and I'm glad I have her!!!!!


Thank you for saying that @Mightyquinn it means a lot. I know I complain a LOT along the way but I am so happy to help you…..once it's over…. as I hate the thought of you doing all that hard work by yourself.
Sorry I give you a hard time about it.


----------



## PNW_George (May 28, 2018)

No way my wife could handle mowing with my 34" Dennis reel. Not a lot of people could deal with quick turns, hills and the weight where you need to engage and disengage the drive lever.

But my wife manages the gardens. Not the heavy work but the design, planning and management. She does a wonderful job, well beyond what I could do. I recently bought her a battery powered leaf blower so she can blow off the patio where she is constantly adding planters.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

My wife does absolutely nothing outside


----------



## AllisonN (Jul 4, 2020)

CenlaLowell said:


> My wife does absolutely nothing outside


About 95% right there with you, with mine


----------



## jlegs80 (Mar 25, 2020)

If my wife mowed.... I'd have a scalped lawn, one foot and 6 fingers


----------



## Amberelise (Apr 2, 2021)

I do the mowing in my household. I also do the leaf blowing, sidewalk sweeping, etc.

However, the trimmer befuddles me, so my boyfriend does the trimming and edging. I tried to learn, but I just scalped the one area I tried to trim.


----------



## Slim 1938 (Aug 24, 2019)

I do all the mowing, flower beds, flower pots, vegetable garden..........exc. Everything outside. And I like it that way.


----------



## Alowan (May 25, 2021)

She thinks I am crazy in regard to the lawn.. so the mowing is my hobby. She does help With a lot of other stuff in our garden.

On a side note: someone needs to make a "does it mow" YouTube Channel..


----------



## tdcarl (Jul 7, 2021)

My wife definitely would if I asked, but she knows that I enjoy mowing so she leaves it to me. She helps with tidying up the gardens/landscaping and such. She's got much more of a design/artistic side so it works out nicely.


----------



## thebmrust (Jun 29, 2020)

My wife has mowed. But she has just left it to me this summer. Mostly because of our high heat. She'll prob do more as fall rolls in.


----------

